# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Mỹ, liên tuyến hoa kỳ

## carnival

*Chương trình du lịch Hoa Kỳ* 

*NEW YORK - WASHINGTON DC - LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES*

*Thời gian: 11 Ngày – 10 Đêm*

*Tour code: USA3 01/11D – 07082012/SAL*

*Khởi hành: 07 – 17/08/2012*





*Ngày 1 : TP.HCM/HAN – ĐÀI LOAN* 
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Seoul. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 

*Ngày 2 : ĐÀI LOAN – NEW YORK** (Ăn tối) * 
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York. Đến New York, xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn trưa. Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan thành phố New York. Ăn tối, về nhận phòng khách sạn tại New Jersey, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 3 : NEW YORK** (Ăn ba bữa)*
 Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tham quan New York, nằm gần cửa sông Hudson, thành phố của những tòa nhà cao chọc trời, Xe đưa đoàn đến bến tàu để ra đảo:
¨      Tự do – *Liberty Island*, ngắm tượng* nữ thần Tự Do* - món quà của nước Pháp tặng nước Mỹ nhân kỷ niệm ngày Độc Lập và đã trở thành biểu tượng của thành phố New York. Từ trên boong tàu để trở lại đất liền
¨      Ellis – *Ellis Island* – nơi những người dân nhập cư  đã đặt bước chân đầu tiên đến Mỹ vào năm 1892 và hiện nay nơi đây trở thành Bảo tàng nhập cư – *Immigration Museum*.
 Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
¨      Trụ sở của Liên Hợp Quốc - *United Nation* ( không vào trong )
¨      *Wall Street* – con đường tài chính nổi tiếng Thế giới
¨      *Quảng trường Rockefeller* với những dãy hàng hiệu nổi tiếng trên *đại lộ số 5*, mua sắm tại khu thương mại *Times Square*. 
Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 4: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON DC** (Ăn ba bữa)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng, đoàn khởi hành đi *Washington DC* – vùng đất được bao bọc bởi dòng sông Potomac và nối liền với bang Virginia và Maryland. Trên đường đi, đoàn tham quan *thành phố Philadelphia*, tham quan:
¨      Chuông Tự Do – *Liberty** Bell*
¨      Tòa nhà Độc Lập – *Independence Hall*, nơi diễn ra cuộc họp của đại diện 13 bang để phê duyệt Bản Tuyên Ngôn Độc Lập vào ngày 4/7/1776.
 Tiếp tục đi đến Washington DC, ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

* Ngày 5: WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách sẽ đến tham quan khu vực đồi Capitol – *Capitol Hill* gồm các cơ quan như: 
¨      _Tòa nhà Quốc Hội_ - *Congress House*
¨      _Tối cao Pháp viện -_ *Supreme Court*…. 
      Tham quan khu vực được gọi là National Mall bao gồm:
¨      _Nhà Trắng_ - *White House* (bên ngoài) – là nơi cư ngụ của các vị Tổng thống Mỹ khi còn đương nhiệm
Sau khi ăn trưa, tham quan: Các đài tưởng niệm  các vị tổng thống tiền nhiệm: *Washington monument, Lincoln Memorial*,  đài tưởng niệm ghi tên các binh lính và sĩ quan Mỹ tử trận trong cuộc chiến tranh _Việt Nam_ - *Vietnam Veterans Memorial*, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh Hàn Quốc - *Korean War Memorial*. 
Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 6: WASHINGTON DC – LOS ANGELES** (Ăn ba bữa)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. *Tham quan: Viện Bảo Tàng Không Gian Hoa Kỳ.* 
Sau khi ăn trưa, khởi hành ra phi trường đáp chuyến bay đi Las Vegas.  
Đến Los Angeles, ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi 

*Ngày 07:* *LOS ANGELES* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn dạo bước trên:
*- Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng* với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như _Tom Hank_, _Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert_
- Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – *Mann’s Chinese Theatre*_,_ nổi tiếng với mảng sàn xi măng còn lưu dấu tay, chân của các tài tử nổi tiếng: _Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe_ ...  
*- Nhà hát Kodak* – nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm. 
Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
*- Universal Studio* – phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các bộ phim 3D, 4D như Shrak, Terminator II …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.
Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 08: LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS* (Ăn ba bữa)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi *Las Vegas* bằng xe – một thành phố giải trí lớn nhất nước Mỹ và Thế Giới với các sòng bài và khu vui chơi giải trí siêu hiện đại. 
Trên đường đi ghé:
*- Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow*.
Ăn trưa. Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan Las Vegas về đêm với *các chương trình giải trí đặc biệt ngoài trời như Viking show, fountain show, núi lửa, …*


*Ngày 09: LAS VEGAS* (Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
- Các khách sạn với các kiểu kiến trúc lạ mắt như: *Flamingo,* *MGM*, và còn nhiều, nhiều nữa các lối kiến trúc và trang trí khác nhau của từng khách sạn như *Ceasar Palace, New York New York*
Sau bữa ăn trưa, xe đưa Quý khách mua sắm tại:
*- Las Vegas Premium outlet, Fashion outlet hoặc các malls nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá.*
*- Đập nước Hoover –* _lớn nhất nước Mỹ được xây dựng từ năm 1936_
*- Hồ Mead –* _cung cấp thủy điện cho toàn vùng Tây Nam nước Mỹ: Las Vegas, Arizona... được tạo bởi dòng sông Colorado cách đây hơn 6 triệu năm_
*- Nhà máy sản xuất Chocolate E’thel M*
Ăn tối Quý khách tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).

*Ngày 10: LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES – TP.HCM/HÀ NỘI* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Los Angeles đáp chuyến bay về VN. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 

*Ngày 11:  VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.

*Giá Tour: 74.500.000VNĐ + 6.000.000VNĐ (thuế) = 80.500.000 VNĐ/khách*

*Sau khi kết thúc tour, Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân trong thời hạn nhập cảnh cho phép*

*Bao gồm**:*
-          Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN – JFK//LAX – SGN (hàng không KE Airlines).
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không 6.093.190 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé). 
-          *Vé máy bay chặng nội địa WASHNGTON DC – LAX: 5.670.000 VND (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé). * 
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba)
Tại New Jersey: Madision Suite hotel hoặc tương đương 
Tại Washington DC: Homewood Suite hotel hoặc tương đương 
Tại Las Vegas: Circus Circus hotel hoặc tương đương 
Tại Los Angeles: Holiday Inn, Diamond Bar hotel hoặc tương đương 
-          Ăn uống, phí tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm. 
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.575.825.000 VND/trường hợp). 
-          Quà của Carnival: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-          *Lệ phí phỏng vấn: 3.360.000 VND + 220.000VND (Phí Dịch Vu).*
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 10.295.000 VND*
-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương : 147.000 VND/khách/ngày. 
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, Chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại.
-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-          Do chi phí xăng dầu có thể tăng vào thời điểm xuất vé mà không được báo trước. Chúng tôi sẽ xuất trình công văn của hàng không về việc tăng phụ thu (nếu có) và xin đề nghị khách cho tăng giá tương ứng.
Ø  *Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành.*

*Carnival Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ !*
*Thanks and Best Regards*
*Duong Nguyen Thien Vu (Mr)      * 
_Sales & marketing Manager/GIT_
*Head office:* 
Add:             357 Vo Van Tan, Dist 3, HCM City
Tel:              (84. 8) 3 8342384 - Fax: (84. 8) 3 834 2386
Email:           vunguyen.sales@carnivalvn.com
Skype:          thienvu81
*Branch Office:*
Add:                 153 Nguyen Dinh Chieu St, Dist 3, HCM City
Tel:                   (84. 8) 39333567 - Fax: (84. 8) 3 834 2386
*Carnival Tours*_ is a member of:_ 
_General Reservations Email:_ _info@carnivalvn.com_
_Website :  _ _www.carnivalvn.com_

----------

